# Marty the Elusive Havanese Has been Found



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Marty has been found. He's being taken to the vet to check for dehydration. I have no other details, I'm sure we can all breathe a collective sigh of relief.
Paula:amen:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

We have some very dedicated people in HRI who worked hard this week to make this miracle happen. Thanks to all who volunteered you rock. Now go relax and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah!!! How did someone get hold of him? How was the vet visit?

Good job, searchers!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> *We have some very dedicated people in HRI who worked hard this week to make this miracle happen. Thanks to all who volunteered you rock*. Now go relax and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


YEAH!!!
* :angel:Thank you!!!*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah!!!!*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thank goodness...*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Finally, I can relax...as I am sure all the many who have worked so hard to find him can do.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm making a donation to HRI in order to repay what it cost to bring Marty home and his vetting and rehabilitation. Anyone want to join me? It's such a wonderful miracle that he came home.
Paula


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: That is GREAT news! :clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God! I hope Marty learns that the world is not such a bad place after all. My prayers continue to go out for him and all those who care for him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news - I've been thinking of him and those looking for him every day! Can't wait to hear an update on the little fellow - he must be exhausted!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Praise God!:angel:
Thank you to all who helped in any way to help bring back Marty!

We LOVE happy outcomes!

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:clap2::cheer2::cheer2:_* THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!:*_:clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah!! I can't wait to hear an update on how Marty is doing. I hope HRI will be able to teach Marty to be more trusting.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats great that they finally found him.. He might not know how lucky he is!

Question though - Does the foster family that lost him get him back? Or will he go elsewhere?

Ryan


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats awesome! Congrats to all the ppl who were in on the effort of finding him!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WONDERFUL!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a miracle. I don't know how they managed to catch him.:clap2:
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It takes a village....


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Thats great that they finally found him.. He might not know how lucky he is!
> 
> Question though - Does the foster family that lost him get him back? Or will he go elsewhere?
> 
> Ryan


My understanding is that he is back in his foster home.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great news !!!!!


----------

